# s.s.GlenLea



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

My next door neighbour is searching for details of his brother,s ship he has details as follows;

Cadet Frank PATTISON, Merchant Navy, serving as cabin boy on the *S.S. Glenlea*; died November 7th 1942, aged 16 years, on his very first voyage when the ship was sunk with all hands. Commemorated on the Tower Hill Memorial, London.

Can any one help?

JC


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

JC
There is an account of the sinking of the “S S Glenlea” and the name of Frank Pattison in the book written by Billy McGee entitle “They Shall Not Grow Old….” page 158 which is the fate of over 500 boys of the Merchant Navy aged 16 and under who died in service of their country during WW11, ISBN 978-0-9557441-3-6

There is also an account http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/2384.html 

Ray


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

ray1buck1 said:


> JC
> There is an account of the sinking of the “S S Glenlea” and the name of Frank Pattison in the book written by Billy McGee entitle “They Shall Not Grow Old….” page 158 which is the fate of over 500 boys of the Merchant Navy aged 16 and under who died in service of their country during WW11, ISBN 978-0-9557441-3-6
> 
> There is also an account http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/2384.html
> ...


Many thanks Ray-I will pass on the info- poor lad only 16.
JC


----------



## lilibut68 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Glenlea*

Hello, I have been researching my family history and have discovered that my paternal grandfather was lost when the Glenlea was torpedoed. I have also discovered some paperwork kept by my grandmother and mother relating to the sinking. I would be very interested in getting in touch with anyone else involved with the Glenlea.


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

lilibut68 said:


> Hello, I have been researching my family history and have discovered that my paternal grandfather was lost when the Glenlea was torpedoed. I have also discovered some paperwork kept by my grandmother and mother relating to the sinking. I would be very interested in getting in touch with anyone else involved with the Glenlea.


Lilibut - thanks for your post - Mr Pattison sadly is now in a care home suffering from Dementia and your info would not be of value to him now . However there may be someone on this site who is interested 
Best regrds
JC


----------



## RaymondB (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi

My Uncle "Thomas John Bloomfield" RN, also died on this ship, he was 18.


----------

